# Opteron 170



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Talk about an awesome chip,.....

I built what I call a HT PC (Antec 1650B, Antec Neo Power 480 psu, DFI LP UT NF4 SLI-DR, AMD 3200+ O/C'd to 2550 MHz, Cooler Master 80mm Fan, OCZ Gold PC3200, ATI X800XL,WD 80 gb HDD, Lite On CD/DVD combo drive, Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter).

Now that it appears the X2's are going away I decided I'd upgrade while they are still available. Had Newegg send me an Opteron 170 (2000MHz), popped it in and hit 3000MHz with nary a hiccup. Thats a 50% overclock :T Been doing stability testing the last 96 hours,(OCCT, MemTest, Prime95, etc. etc.)... not a peep out of it, and temp is only 50 C. This is also using the HS and fan that came with it, nothing fancy. Gonna have to see just what this thing will do this weekend. Start bumping it up and adjusting voltages, ram timmings, and what not.

Just thought I'd share.


----------

